# What is taking my time now..



## Gilda (Apr 20, 2013)

I am a "Mama" again to a 9 month old Maltipoo named Zoe.:smitten: It is truly like having a toddler in the house again ! She is a joy to have around and won our hearts over in 24 hours, but she does take my time away from the computer & orchids. I'm still here and still growing orchids, just a bit preoccupied right now.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 20, 2013)

Cute!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 20, 2013)

OK Gilda but if it was anything else.....I would be very disappointed:rollhappy:


----------



## Gilda (Apr 20, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> OK Gilda but if it was anything else.....I would be very disappointed:rollhappy:



So happy you weren't disappointed Rick oke::wink:


----------



## abax (Apr 21, 2013)

She's a darling ragamuffin. That coat is going to be hellacious to keep
brushed and combed. I've seen this cross with a sort of modified Cocker Spaniel cut and they look adorable, keeps hair out of eyes and makes grooming sooooo much easier. Trust me on this Gilda, I have five long-
haired dogs and do a lot of grooming. The cut leaves the tail alone and leaves a beard and mustache, but cuts the body short and the legs just
tidied up a bit. The head isn't shaved, but tidied up to keep hair out of her eyes. Both
Poodles and Malts. have a tendency to eye infections if the fur isn't kept neat around the
eyes.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 21, 2013)

What a cutie!!!


----------



## Gilda (Apr 21, 2013)

abax said:


> She's a darling ragamuffin. That coat is going to be hellacious to keep
> brushed and combed. I've seen this cross with a sort of modified Cocker Spaniel cut and they look adorable, keeps hair out of eyes and makes grooming sooooo much easier. Trust me on this Gilda, I have five long-
> haired dogs and do a lot of grooming. The cut leaves the tail alone and leaves a beard and mustache, but cuts the body short and the legs just
> tidied up a bit. The head isn't shaved, but tidied up to keep hair out of her eyes. Both
> ...



Yes she is high maintence !! Her fur grows a mile a minute. I clipped her really short about a month ago , leaving the tail and head ,and it is already needing it again. This photo was taken right after we got her. She was 6 months old, she is now 9 mo. 
She is very good about grooming..loves to be brushed and goes to sleep while I'm cutting her. Tolerates when I have to give her a "brazillian" trim :rollhappy: 
I saw pics of her with a poodle cut and she looked awful. I do keep the hair trimmed around her eyes...I love seeing those big brown peepers. She is worth the extra care she needs :smitten:


----------



## Rick (Apr 21, 2013)

Very Cute Gilda!!

I can relate to the time factor with dogs. My wife has been very active with dog rescue, and we have been fostering a new dog almost monthly.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 24, 2013)

super cute!



Rick said:


> ...My wife has been very active with dog rescue, and we have been fostering a new dog almost monthly.



cool!


----------

